# Burstner 280 G NK (1987)



## benopa (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi all,

I have a classic burstner motorhome 280G NK build 1987.

Is there someone else having this same Motorhome ?
Is there someone who can help me to find a manual for my old lady .

Thanks in forward


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Can't help I'm afraid but I just wanted to say Welcome, and to bump your post.


----------

